# smoked duck breast for appetizer



## lowercasebill (Nov 24, 2011)

will be sliced thin and floated on steaming duck demi on a deep rimmed plate


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 24, 2011)

looks great! i bet that's gonna be tasty.


----------



## mano (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic! How long did you smoke it and using what wood? Do you make your own duck demi?

If you don't remember, I think we met at the ECG and you're not far from me. What time are you serving the appetizers?


----------



## lowercasebill (Nov 24, 2011)

mano said:


> Looks fantastic! How long did you smoke it and using what wood? Do you make your own duck demi?
> 
> If you don't remember, I think we met at the ECG and you're not far from me. What time are you serving the appetizers?




smoked on big green egg at 300 with 3 pieces of cherry wood about the size of shot glasses .. time was less than an hour but i cook to temp of 150 so it is still a bit under cooked, the steaming demi finishes the cooking on the plate. i bought D'Artagnan duck demi from wegmans. will be serving at a friends house who knows what time dinner is generally at the mercy of the alcohol consumption


----------



## tgraypots (Nov 24, 2011)

That does look good! I have a whole duck, split in half, given to me by friends when I helped them butcher and pluck their 8 ducks. Now I know what I'll do with it --- smoke it!


----------



## chazmtb (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow! wonderful. That cross cut came out beautifully.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 24, 2011)

That is just about the prettiest piece of duck I think that I've ever seen!


----------



## jheis (Nov 24, 2011)

Where abouts in S.E. PA?

I grew up in Millersville, but I've been in CA for - going on 40 years.

James


----------



## sw2geeks (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice! I was a little worried about it falling off your spatula in the last picture.


----------

